# Datu Hartman's Calinfornia Tour, September 6 - 14, 2014



## James Miller (Aug 8, 2014)

Datu Tim is one of the worlds leading instructors in the Presas  Family Combat systems of Modern Arnis and Kombatan. Whats not commonly  known is that he is one of the senior students of Balintawak legend, GM  Ted Buot. Hartman was one of only two people allowed to teach the  Bacon-Buot Balintawak in the seminar format. 

Datu Hartmans seminar tour will cover the following topics:
 Balintawak
 EDT - Edged Weapons Defensive Tactics
 Presas Arnis
 TUSK - Tactical Use of Stick & Knife

Dont miss this training opportunity!

For more information on the tour contact Datu at datutim@gmail.com

Here are the confirmed seminars at this time.

Sept 6
6th FMA Beach Seminar
Pope Beach
South Lake Tahoe
RickMang@yahoo.com 

Sept 9
Island Warriors Martial Arts
1027 Alabama St.
Vallejo, CA
mel9661@orpilla.com 

Sept 11
Dragon MMA
3760 Sonoma Blvd. 
Vallejo, CA 94589 
707-334-3912  
imodernarnisdemano@gmail.com 

Sept 13
FitFight Inc.
1586 Market Street 
San Francisco, CA 94110
415-854-0166​


----------

